# Condensation on Metal Window Frames: Should I Caulk?



## xquercus (Jun 17, 2007)

We have metal window frames throughout our house. In the winter we end up with water condensing on the metal frames and pooling on the sill inside. I'm in the process of repainting and wonder if I should caulk around the inside of the window?

I'm aware of the various means to attempt to alleviate condensation issues: controlling humidity, heating the interior, air circulation, etc. We haven't had much success and deal with it by wiping up the water. We still end up with some damage to the sill and adjacent drywall (mostly in the corners). Caulking will help with cleanup and prevent water from dripping down under the sill. Thoughts?

If I do caulk between the sill and the window, what type of caulking should I use? 

Thanks!


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Mildew resistant caulk as you would use in a bath would be what I would use. 

If they are sealed well from the outside, the condensation is probably from thermal transition thru the metal.


----------



## xquercus (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes, the condensation appears to be from the cold metal window frame.

Is caulk generally paintable? Once applied I'd like to color it the same as the adjacent drywall. I might get away with an almond or off white caulk that looks OK with the light yellow wall, however it's really my wife's call.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Check the caulk tube... As long as its not 100% silicone you should be able to find a paintable caulk to match the color. Sounds like new windows may be the long term solution...


----------



## xquercus (Jun 17, 2007)

New windows aren't that long in the future fortunately! We are all set to find a contractor to replace a few. We live in the Pacific Northwest where humidity makes metal framed windows a poor choice -- 9 months of humidity inside and out and cool exterior temperatures. Our house is stuccoed, not a particularly popular siding in this area, so part of issue will be finding a contractor with a track record of installing windows in stucco houses.

Thanks for the caulk info!


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

We're in the same boat! 

S.E. Virginia and cant go much farther east without getting wet. Humidity is normal talk around here! I got 14 more windows to replace when I get round to it. 

Good luck!


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Caulk inside and out. Paintable caulk where needed.


----------

